# Christmas Photos of some of my cuties!



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

I tried to take some Christmas mouse photos last night...most were way way overexposed...but these were OK. I will try to get some better ones soon. But anyway...
Rex Merle Doe, Satin Ivory (cream) buck, splash doe, and black tan baby. (not in that order I am sure)





































And a shot of my newest litter and litter coming soon!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I like the festive ones.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Awwwh XXX


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

I must remember to do some festive ones this year!


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Very beautiful photos.★★★ resent


----------

